# Any Bass Fishing Anglers?



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Anyone fish?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

There a few guys who fish around here.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh man fishing is the only thing that comes close to my lawn addiction!


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

jhealy748 said:


> Oh man fishing is the only thing that comes close to my lawn addiction!


For reals man bass & grass lol, wat kind of fishing you do?


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Primarily walleye here but there are a few great bass holes in the area! Landed my biggest walleye ever over Memorial Day weekend! 9lbs 11 oz!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a bass boat and put it in the water occasionally. I call it fishing. Not sure my wife does though.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

jhealy748 said:


> Primarily walleye here but there are a few great bass holes in the area! Landed my biggest walleye ever over Memorial Day weekend! 9lbs 11 oz!


That's a nice small mouth, fiesty little guys


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> I have a bass boat and put it in the water occasionally. I call it fishing. Not sure my wife does though.


Nice what kind of bass boat you got?.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

@Don_Bass Bass are definitely a lot of fun!! We have some pretty awesome Pike fishing as well! Not sure if you have had a chance to fish for them but man what a fight!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> Still learnin said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bass boat and put it in the water occasionally. I call it fishing. Not sure my wife does though.
> ...


Skeeter ZX225


----------

